# Rasario 4 - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

this is the direct link
http://rosarios4.com/index.php?lop=conteudo&op=5ea1649a31336092c05438df996a3e59

this is ravelry
http://www.ravelry.com/designers/rosarios-4

some patterns on ravelry, not available.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thx, lots of great patterns


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Great many thanks now to choose.....


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

outstanding!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beware! Not all of the patterns are in both Portuguese and English; some are only in Portuguese.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I did find the ones I really liked to be in english


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for that, some lovely patterns there. :thumbup:


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Love the bikinis! Back in the day I wore a crocheted white number. Those days are long gone.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks, I found bunches that I'd like to do eventually. Lots of yarn and not a enough time.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

been looking for some of these thank you :thumbup:


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much,some beautiful patterns.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Little confused with one of the patterns.it gives the stitches but not how many to cast on


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Several I like have the English translation.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Beware! Not all of the patterns are in both Portuguese and English; some are only in Portuguese.


Right - I clicked on a picture thinking I would get a closer look and to see if it was free. It was free, and downloaded as soon as I clicked, but only in Portuguese!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks! I found several I liked with the English translation.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Some lovely patterns: printed one, but it is so faint it's almost impossible to read - would have to knit it from the screen.


----------

